# Windows 7 won't recognize my kindle - Fixed



## lisa.m

Hmm...I finally made the leap from my creaky old XP computer to a fabulous Win 7 machine and it won't recognize my kindle! I've tried everything I can find on the net with no luck so I'm asking the wonderful kindleboards family to see if anyone has any suggestions.

Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit
Intel i5 CPU
Intel 5 series chipset
Gigabyte Motherboard

When I plug in my kindle it says "usb device not recognized" Grrrrr.....I'm big time frustrated! (I've gotten all of my other usb devices to work with no problem)

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Belita

Hmmmm, that's weird. I have Windows 7 and it has no problem recognizing my Kindle. Does it make a difference if the Kindle is in the Home screen or not?


----------



## NogDog

Check out this thread in the Tips and Tricks forum for some things to try.


----------



## Pirate

I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate also and my kindle DX shows up just fine. Sorry, I can't be more help


----------



## mrmeany

Have you run updates for 7?


----------



## narcisse

My Windows 7 (Enterprise 64 bit, which is the same as Ultimate) has never had issues with recognizing my Kindle either.

Maybe you need to update some drivers like for the mobo or usb? Have you tried plugging it into a different usb port?


----------



## Jeff

Are you using the USB cable that shipped with your Kindle?


----------



## hera

Try connecting another USB device (cellphone, mp3 player, camera, etc. Thumbdrives don't work) and leaving it connected while you connect the Kindle.  On Vista, I had to do this every time I connected my Kindle, but I only had to do it the first time after I upgraded to Windows 7.


----------



## mrmeany

Just tested. It's always worked with Win 7 pro 32 bit, and it does work first time with Win 7 pro 64. Don't have ultimate though


----------



## Ferrd

Running Win 7 Ultimate 64 here and have no issues.  I have also connected to a Win 7 Ultimate 32bit with no issues.

I would make sure you have all of your motherboard drivers installed properly.  If there is a problem with the USB drivers, it would explain what you are experiencing.

Just curious: has it ever been connected to a Mac?  I have seen cases where after a device is connected to a Mac, Windows will not recognize it any more.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I had this one time after getting a new puter with Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit.  I fiddled with it, don't really remember what I did, but it mysteriously went away after a bit and hasn't returned. There was no obvious move that fixed it.


----------



## observer1

Windows 7 here and no problems recognizing Kindle either.  Try restarting your Kindle and then reconnect with usb cable and see if it is ok then.


----------



## lisa.m

Belita said:


> Hmmmm, that's weird. I have Windows 7 and it has no problem recognizing my Kindle. Does it make a difference if the Kindle is in the Home screen or not?


It doesn't seem to matter if it is in a book or on the home screen.



mrmeany said:


> Have you run updates for 7?


I have auto updates on.



narcisse said:


> My Windows 7 (Enterprise 64 bit, which is the same as Ultimate) has never had issues with recognizing my Kindle either.
> 
> Maybe you need to update some drivers like for the mobo or usb? Have you tried plugging it into a different usb port?


I tried several different ports, I think I might need to update drivers. I'm hoping I don't have to flash the bios, I don't really want to get into that.



hera said:


> Try connecting another USB device (cellphone, mp3 player, camera, etc. Thumbdrives don't work) and leaving it connected while you connect the Kindle. On Vista, I had to do this every time I connected my Kindle, but I only had to do it the first time after I upgraded to Windows 7.


No luck, it was definitely worth a try though!



Ferrd said:


> Running Win 7 Ultimate 64 here and have no issues. I have also connected to a Win 7 Ultimate 32bit with no issues.
> 
> I would make sure you have all of your motherboard drivers installed properly. If there is a problem with the USB drivers, it would explain what you are experiencing.
> 
> Just curious: has it ever been connected to a Mac? I have seen cases where after a device is connected to a Mac, Windows will not recognize it any more.


No, I have never connected the kindle to a mac. I'm going to have to see about updating the drivers.



Jeff said:


> Are you using the USB cable that shipped with your Kindle?


Yes

Thank you all for your responses, unfortunately I don't think this one is going to be an easy fix. This is the last issue I thought I'd have when upgrading. (I never even considered that this would be an issue)


----------



## Ferrd

I'm happy to setup a gotomeeting with you to help if you run out of options.


----------



## NogDog

Did you follow and read the link I posted above? In particular the suggestion of completely powering off your computer (including removing the battery if a notebook) and then powering on and trying the connection again after Windows completes booting. There are a few other things there worth looking into, too.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18263.0.html


----------



## lisa.m

Sorry nogdog, I did do all of the things in that thread, I had actually read that thread yesterday. I didn't mean to pass over your response.

Okay, I seem to have found a fix! It is the amazon cable that is the problem. I have the original that came with my kindle and I bought a second one. Neither one of those cables work. I have a cable for my Nokia 5800 and it has the same tip as the kindle so I figured I would give it a shot. Voila! It worked immediately. Thank goodness I didn't start flashing the bios!!!

Thank you all so much for your help, who would have figured that the amazon cables would be the issue? The only thing that stinks is my 5800 cable is literally three inches long, it's useless....lol Now I have to go on a cable search.

Ferrd....Thank you for your offer!


----------



## NogDog

lisa.m said:


> Sorry nogdog, I did do all of the things in that thread, I had actually read that thread yesterday. I didn't mean to pass over your response.


No problem, I just wanted to make sure it didn't get lost in the flow of other responses. 



> Okay, I seem to have found a fix! It is the amazon cable that is the problem. I have the original that came with my kindle and I bought a second one. Neither one of those cables work. I have a cable for my Nokia 5800 and it has the same tip as the kindle so I figured I would give it a shot. Voila! It worked immediately. Thank goodness I didn't start flashing the bios!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your help, who would have figured that the amazon cables would be the issue? The only thing that stinks is my 5800 cable is literally three inches long, it's useless....lol Now I have to go on a cable search.
> 
> Ferrd....Thank you for your offer!


Glad it worked. It might be curious to see if the Amazon cable works now that the 'puter has recognized the Kindle and loaded any applicable drivers.  If not, maybe you can at least get a refund on the second cable.


----------



## Jeff

lisa.m said:


> ...who would have figured that the amazon cables would be the issue? The only thing that stinks is my 5800 cable is literally three inches long, it's useless....lol Now I have to go on a cable search.


My suggestion would be to talk with Kindle customer support about the issue. They should replace the cable at no charge.


----------



## lisa.m

NogDog said:


> No problem, I just wanted to make sure it didn't get lost in the flow of other responses.
> 
> Glad it worked. It might be curious to see if the Amazon cable works now that the 'puter has recognized the Kindle and loaded any applicable drivers.  If not, maybe you can at least get a refund on the second cable.


I wondered that too, so I checked the Amazon cable again and still no go. I bought the second cable a while ago, but I will call them about sending me a new cable.

Thanks Jeff, I'm pretty sure they'll send me a cable, as to whether it will work or not is a different story.


----------



## Jeff

lisa.m said:


> Thanks Jeff, I'm pretty sure they'll send me a cable, as to whether it will work or not is a different story.


Amazon's Kindle support is terrific. I bet that they'll send you cakes until one works.


----------



## lisa.m

Jeff said:


> Amazon's Kindle support is terrific. I bet that they'll send you cakes until one works.


Really? And it isn't even my birthday!! WooHoo! lol


----------



## Jeff

Yikes. That wasn't even close to cables. What was I thinking?


----------



## lisa.m

Is it your birthday by any chance? Maybe you're just hungry? lol

Anyway, I'm on with customer service right now. They are giving me credit to buy a new cable and they will follow up with me this week to see if it works. It took me a minute to make them understand that I can get the kindle to work with my phone cable. We'll see what happens!

Thank you!


----------



## Bigal-sa

lisa.m said:


> Sorry nogdog, I did do all of the things in that thread, I had actually read that thread yesterday. I didn't mean to pass over your response.
> 
> Okay, I seem to have found a fix! It is the amazon cable that is the problem. I have the original that came with my kindle and I bought a second one. Neither one of those cables work. I have a cable for my Nokia 5800 and it has the same tip as the kindle so I figured I would give it a shot. Voila! It worked immediately. Thank goodness I didn't start flashing the bios!!!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your help, who would have figured that the amazon cables would be the issue? The only thing that stinks is my 5800 cable is literally three inches long, it's useless....lol Now I have to go on a cable search.


Lisa, this may help in your cable search, it looks as though the kindle end is a micro usb b plug.

On the other hand, you may want to look for a USB extension cable, then you can use you 3" Nokia special


----------



## lisa.m

Yes, you're correct it is a micro usb b cable. I want to see what amazon comes up with for me before I start buying cables. I think I have an extension cord around somewhere, that would definitely be a good place to start, thanks!  

Everyone on the Nokia forums complained about the 3" cable. What the heck are you supposed to do with that? What if you don't have a front USB port? Could you imagine pulling out your CPU every time you want to sync the phone? lol I mostly use bluetooth but there are times you need to cable up the phone.

Computers are great but can be a real pain. I wasted 3+ hours of my life trying to sort this out and it was the cable! I was thinking about flashing my bios for pete's sake. I'm so glad I tried the other cable. It was sitting right next to me and that little light bulb went off over top of my head...hehehe


----------



## lisa.m

The extension cable I have is a no go, still limited to a measly three inches.....


----------



## Bigal-sa

lisa.m said:


> The extension cable I have is a no go, still limited to a measly three inches.....


This is beginning to sound like a USB problem. Have you tried another USB port on your machine (one at the back maybe)? What I'm thinking is that the port is not putting out enough power and the voltage drop on the longer cables is too much to drive the port.


----------



## lisa.m

Yes, I tried all of the ports. The extension cable I have is not technically an extension cable so I can't really say for sure that a proper one wouldn't work. I'm pretty sure there is enough power to my ports, the computer is a custom built one and it is rocked out with big time power supply and a very good mother board. I'll test the cable I get from Amazon tomorrow and then I'll look at other options from there.

Thanks!


----------



## lisa.m

I received my Amazon cable and as I suspected it does not work. Customer service has been fantastic. He can't figure out what the problem is but does not want me to spend money to fix it. He said I can order another usb b type cable and Amazon will pay for it. In the meantime I am getting a longer Nokia cable from my Dad so I am going to try that first. 

I really like Amazon.


----------



## Bigal-sa

Just as a matter of interest Lisa, have you tried the Kindle + cables on another PC in the house?

My Kindle won't work on my 5m USB extension cable, but is quite happy on the 1m one.

regards!


----------



## lisa.m

Yes, the kindle cables worked flawlessly on my old computer. 

I just borrowed a cable from my Dad, a 3ft nokia and it worked perfectly with the rear usb ports. It didn't work in the front though, it's funny how the tips on the usb cables are all different lengths. I'm not sure if that is a factor but I think it might be contributing to the problem. I am going to buy an OEM Nokia cable since that seems to be the cable that is working for me rather than trying a bunch of different generic ones. Amazon has one for $5 and they said they would pay for it for me. Wasn't that nice of them?


----------

